# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  First frog help! Did I get bamboozled?

## Mossfarmer

I just got my first dart frog a week ago from a local reptile shop that is well regarded. I bought it as a _Dendrobates tinctorius_ "Citronella", but now that it has been spending more time where I can see it, I noticed something doesn't look quite right. At first I though it was just stressed from transport, since I read that the blue coloration on the feet and lower body on Citronellas can fade due to stress, but there is still no blue coloration visible a week later even though the frog seems comfortable. I don't know how old it is, but it is about 2 inches from snout to vent. Is it just a weird-looking Tinc Citronella? or could it be a hybrid or another species altogether? It really looks like a yellow _Adelphobates galactonotus_ to me which worries me because they are not legal in the U.S. Help please!
.

----------


## MuchoTaco

Just give it some time. Have it a place where there isnt to much noise\traffic. Have it on a Day\Night schedule. Keep the substrate moist. Not to big of insects(stay away from superworms and if you feed it crickets remove leftovers 20 minutes later so they don't harm the frog.Good luck

----------

